# Cost of tree cutting?



## Longstreet1 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a few trees I am thinking of getting cut down anyone know about what it would cost? They are around the house not in a wooded area.


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Feb 3, 2010)

I also have a few I am considering having cut down


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 3, 2010)

I had a huge hickory that was about 20ft from the house cut down and hauled off for $250. It was a professional tree service. I did save a few logs


----------



## Woodscrew (Feb 3, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I had a huge hickory that was about 20ft from the house cut down and hauled off for $250. It was a professional tree service. I did save a few logs



Wish I could find that kind of a deal.


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Woodscrew said:


> Wish I could find that kind of a deal.


 I was surprised too, I guess he wanted the wood. I expected about 500 bucks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 3, 2010)

a lot depends on how tall the tree is, whether or not they have to top it or not.  I had a sweet gum tree with 2 stocks that was about 30 feet from the house.  They were able to drop it and cut it into 18in sections so I could keep it for firewood for $200-250.  Neighbor had 3 pines come down at the same time from the same guy.  They had to be climbed and topped before coming down.  Believe he paid around $800 for those three cut and hauled off.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 3, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> a lot depends on how tall the tree is, whether or not they have to top it or not.  I had a sweet gum tree with 2 stocks that was about 30 feet from the house.  They were able to drop it and cut it into 18in sections so I could keep it for firewood for $200-250.  Neighbor had 3 pines come down at the same time from the same guy.  They had to be climbed and topped before coming down.  Believe he paid around $800 for those three cut and hauled off.



If they have to climb the tree, about $200 per pine tree is average in this area.  That includes total clean-up.

Neighbor had one where they had to bring a crane and bucket in, and that one cost her nearly $1000.00.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 3, 2010)

Always ask for 2 prices. Dropped and hauld off!


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Feb 3, 2010)

Call North American Tree Service. Great Prices. They cut a 60 ft tree down 20 feet from the house for 400. more trees = less money spent!


----------



## trents99 (Feb 3, 2010)

Guy down here quoted me $275 per for pine trees that would be climbed/topped. He was going to be taking 9 from my neighbor so he asked if I had any I wanted taken down while he was there.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 3, 2010)

We paid $350 topped, dropped, and hauled for a big white pine that was leaning towards the house a few years back.  That included grinding the stump.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 4, 2010)

I know a good arborist in Covington, I sent you a pm. He'll treat you right !!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 4, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I know a good arborist in Covington, I sent you a pm. He'll treat you right !!!!



Jody please forward that info to me too .....

Thanks ....


----------



## HacksawJimWagons (Feb 4, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I had a huge hickory that was about 20ft from the house cut down and hauled off for $250. It was a professional tree service. I did save a few logs



same here...

Had a SweetGum, MONSTER of a tree...not only was it close to the house, it was wrapped into the cable and power lines....

300 bucks, stump grinded, trash hauled...the whole deal...

I called a local tree service, (Trees N More)....


BUT, as things go in the neighborhood, my elderly neighbor saw me getting my giant tree removed and decided to have his giant oak removed the very next day, but with a different tree service...

They charged my poor neighbor 600 bucks and left the stump...And they werent too quick about it either...

So call around...You should be able to find a qualified professional to take the tree (stump and all) for around 300 bucks...


----------



## Woodscrew (Feb 4, 2010)

We got a price of $700 to climb and drop 2 pines and them leave the mess for me to clean up and that was only because he was already next door taking a big oak down.


----------



## Buckbuster (Feb 4, 2010)

The degree of difficulty is the major factor in tree removal. If a tree is close to or hanging over a house makes things more difficult than one in the open that can be dropped. I am in the stump removal business and have seen a lot. The customer will always let me know if they were not happy with the tree service without me asking. There is no standard price for cutting a tree, every situation is different. It would not be very smart for a tree service to price a job without looking at it first. Call some local tree services. They will give you a free estimate. When they come tell them you are getting some more prices and if the price they give you is the best they can do. Make sure they have insurance. Hope this helps.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies I will be makeing some calls when it stops raining


----------



## stev (Feb 5, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> a lot depends on how tall the tree is, whether or not they have to top it or not.  I had a sweet gum tree with 2 stocks that was about 30 feet from the house.  They were able to drop it and cut it into 18in sections so I could keep it for firewood for $200-250.  Neighbor had 3 pines come down at the same time from the same guy.  They had to be climbed and topped before coming down.  Believe he paid around $800 for those three cut and hauled off.



You burn sweet gum in your fireplace?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 12, 2010)

yea like buck buster said, no standard price. every tree is diffrent. i own a tree service and the going rate up here in northeast ga is anywhere from $100-$200 per hr depending on the difficulty of the job. climbing and bucket work usually averages around 150 pr hr and an experianced crew can do alot in an hour. sounds like all the prices above mentioned are plenty fair. it is good to get a few prices because you would'nt belive what customers have told me other company's prices were. also cheaper is not always better though. make sure they have insurance!!!! it will add a few dollars to the price but its also peice of mind.


----------



## contender* (Feb 12, 2010)

tree cutter 08 said:


> yea like buck buster said, no standard price. every tree is diffrent. i own a tree service and the going rate up here in northeast ga is anywhere from $100-$200 per hr depending on the difficulty of the job. climbing and bucket work usually averages around 150 pr hr and an experianced crew can do alot in an hour. sounds like all the prices above mentioned are plenty fair. it is good to get a few prices because you would'nt belive what customers have told me other company's prices were. also cheaper is not always better though. make sure they have insurance!!!! it will add a few dollars to the price but its also peice of mind.




2nd on the "cheaper ain't better" comment. My Mom's neighbor learned it the hard way. He had to replace her fence and a couple of Leyland cypress because he hired a coupe of kids to do the work. To beat it all, my Mom had a licensed and insured tree service at her place a week before and she called and let her neighbor know he was in the area. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 12, 2010)

contender* said:


> 2nd on the "cheaper ain't better" comment. My Mom's neighbor learned it the hard way. He had to replace her fence and a couple of Leyland cypress because he hired a coupe of kids to do the work. To beat it all, my Mom had a licensed and insured tree service at her place a week before and she called and let her neighbor know he wxas in the area. Live and learn I guess.


 A section of fence and a couple a Leylands is a cheap fix.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 28, 2010)

I cut trees for friends and family occasionally, but nothing difficult.  My grandfather taught me how to cut trees.  I'm not insured, so if I'm not sure I can do it without damaging something, I pass on the job.  A friend of ours paid me $450 and fed me 2 meals to take down 9 trees and pile them up outside the fence last summer.  The biggest and most difficult one was a 40' tall dead oak beside the house.  I tied it off with a rope and cut a big wedge out of it away from the house.  Then, I cut almost to the wedge and stopped cutting.  I put my weight on the rope, and dropped it right where I wanted to.  The family were all watching and couldn't believe how easy I made it look.  Every company that my friend called wanted $500+ just to drop the 9 trees, not counting cleanup.  At $50/tree, I made enough to pay my hunting dues, and he saved several hundred dollars, so everyone was happy.


----------

